# Tall Tee/Streetwear Print on Demand in America too much to ask?



## LordFarquaad (Aug 29, 2017)

Hello all!

New to the forum, so gimme a break! Been using Speadshirt for a year now, time to move on. I've just started to use Inkthradable due their offering of Tall Tees, but they are absolute theives, terrible service and extremely sneaky with the VAT system. Due to my more prominent customers are from North America, I'm looking for some POD services that can do the following:
1. Stock Tall Tees
2. Offer Relabeling 
3. Located in the USA
4. Integrate with anyone of the E-commerce systems such as Shopify etc

Thank you all!


----------



## Industryps (Aug 9, 2016)

Have you checked out Printful?
Not sure if they have Tall Tees though. Maybe try stocking your own blanks and having them printed somewhere local that offers DTG printing?


----------



## LordFarquaad (Aug 29, 2017)

Industryps said:


> Have you checked out Printful?
> Not sure if they have Tall Tees though. Maybe try stocking your own blanks and having them printed somewhere local that offers DTG printing?


Yes, I have checked out Printful they do not have Tall Tees and I've emailed them reguarding the matter and it's not in their current plan to start carrying Tall Tees. I'm based in Australia and the shipping rates alone will kill me, therefore its best to go with a POD service.


----------

